# OT/ Whos Who.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Carol my ten year old was nominated for the whos who Middle School list today.. I checked every where I could find and it seems legit.. She scores at a Grade 12 reading.. and a perfect 4 in writing.. She is always top of her class ( She takes after Mom.. dad made a art form of avoiding class. lol).. Anyone else ever heard of it? Just don't want to waste her time if its some scam.. ( I am not doubtful she deserves it, the letter just fails to say who nominated her.).


Dave
Anyone?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd contact the school board president, and or some state education mucky muck to see where the wind blows from. Nuthin' wrong with papa instigating a little "cross checking".

Ya just cant be too careful these days, especially things concerning our kids. Without the proper intel, such as who, what, where, when, why, how...I'd be lookin' at it sideways too Coach!

Please keep us up to speed.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'd contact those Who's Who people...*

Sure somebody nominated her and for good reason (it'd be good to know *who* though)... but you may want to go right to the people who want to publish her onto the list. Without them there'd only be someone who _thinks_ Carol is a great student. Besides, I'm a little worried that they don't come right out and tell you who nominated her.... they gotta know.......but that's just me,,, we nuthers tend to worry. nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't think they'll tell you who nominated her. I'm in Who's Who in America and when I asked who nominated me, they wouldn't tell me. 

I say go for it... down the road it will great on her school record... and a nice boost to her self esteem as well. Congrats!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I spoke to her Teacher, and Princiable tonight seems it legit and as Jimmy pointed out goes on her school record. Funny its for Middle school.. shes in grade 5, and only ten.. lol...But smart as a whip.. definatly Moms genes...


Dave
And thanks for all the replys..


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I made a different whos-who list when I was in 5th grade, every principal's school I went to after that knew about it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Jimmy's Journey*



Pete McKay said:


> I made a different whos-who list when I was in 5th grade, every principal's school I went to after that knew about it.


LMAO Pete!

Our grandson Jimmy hit the first grade this year, a month later he hit the principals office. I thought that was purdy stretch! 

All the "womens" in the famdamnly were horrified that precious had to make the trudge to the office!

Pig that I am, I couldnt have been prouder! Being intimately familiar with the trudge; often being dragged by the ear via the playground lady. After hearing of Jimmy's Journey, I held it all in 'til I could go out to the shop... then I laughed til I nearly wet myself.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

coach61 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Carol my ten year old was nominated for the whos who Middle School list today.. I checked every where I could find and it seems legit.. She scores at a Grade 12 reading.. and a perfect 4 in writing.. She is always top of her class ( She takes after Mom.. dad made a art form of avoiding class. lol).. Anyone else ever heard of it? Just don't want to waste her time if its some scam.. ( I am not doubtful she deserves it, the letter just fails to say who nominated her.).
> 
> ...


Be carefull there are a lot of rip off out there check this out there are also quite a few more. If you say yes you will get phone call wanting to sell you stuff associated with it. I haven't found anything positive about the who who in middle schools



http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/137/ripoff0137201.htm


This one will show you were they get there names from

http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060608/COLUMNIST03/606080446
Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, give Carol a big Congrats and tell her not to stop now. That way she can keep you in slotcar stuff in your waning years after you retire and are on the preverbial "fixed" income. Thank God for Kids, they do come in handy.  

Congratulations Carol, keep it up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you Roger


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Roger, I had found an artical on the Georgia Whos Who also today.. This one perports to be from Washington D.C. My first Agent was a thief and he after we had him jailed moved it offshore and tried to keep doing it.. lol..So I am now again leary.. Will talkfurther with her Princible heseemed to know all about this list so will be interesting if it falls in the Vanity publishing area..Which I think is the biggest scam of all time and wish people would wise up..lol..

Dave


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

These folks hit the schools with slick business proposal and know exactly where and who to stroke  The one great thing about the Internet it don't take too long to find out who is on the up and up however many of the people in leadership roles in our schools are highly educated but many have not spent as much time online learning to use the tools available. This is not just school personnel but also the medical community. almost 12 years ago my daughter Karen was pregnant with Marley. When she had her ultra sound the found something but she had to wait for a phone call from the DR. She came in the den crying her eyes out saying the Dr said her unborn child was deformed. Of course my blood pressure went through the roof thinking to my self what hell was wrong with this Dr to give her this information over the phone. So old dad immediately called the Dr and told him to tell me exactly what he told her. He said the child had a chloride plexus cyst on her brain which showed on the ultra sound. Well this is the early days of the internet and Google wasn't king of the road it was still in its infancy. I found a multiple search engine search page and went to work learning everything I could. The first thing I found was there were lots of women begging for help top learn more about this. After about 3 and half hours of digging I found what I needed it was showing up more frequently on the better ultra sounds and this Dr worked at a large university research center and I ended up with several question about the size and shape and the most important could the baby open and close its hand. Well the size and shape was good and Marley opened and closed her hand a couple of times. This allowed us to decline the amnio synthesis (I know I butchered the spelling it is a test where the stick a long need into the mother and into the child to perform some kind of genetic test) .Needless to say the Dr had all kind of questions for me on my questions \to him and I forwarded an email to hiom with all the data I found out. Needless to say the Internet was my good friend from that day on 

Roger Corrie


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

My experience with who's who (myself and my daughter) is that they put your name in the directory for free, with as much or as little info as you provide, and then they want to sell you a directory or a certificate or something. You're not giving them an SS number, likely not even a full middle name or full birthdate, what's the problem?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

If it truly was a who's who based on something other than a mailing list then I'd say go for it. But as it is it is a sham mplain and simple.

Roger Corrie


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I was never on a WHO'S WHO list,but I was once on a Who Cares list


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds like you have a lot to be proud of with your little girl as it is Coach, but I would tend to agree with Roger on this one... It seems like a lot of these books are just trying to scam people out of money and/or information.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

martybauer31 said:


> Sounds like you have a lot to be proud of with your little girl as it is Coach, but I would tend to agree with Roger on this one... It seems like a lot of these books are just trying to scam people out of money and/or information.


Yes it has been interesting. As a Author I get overwhelmed some weeks by vanity presses. I live by a few set rules....If they want money they are a scam. If they want it for free.. its a scam. Unfortunatly every bored housewife thinks she can write a better kids book. To this I say thank you very much Madonna. I use here as her books are utter crap, I have written better books in my sleep. How does it make me feel? I get at the most 500 bucks for a friday night special. ( Company sends me a email and says David please write a scooby-doo book with 900-1100 words and turn it in monday morning. If you are unable to do this let us know.) If I turn it down its a LONG LONG time before I get another email. So I dish out crap and take the check. its a bit for bills, leaves my savings alone and buys the odd slot car lol..while she gets 100,000 in advance for something nto fit for 1962 let alone todays child.
Now if they said send us a book and IF we like it we will put it in a anthology end of the year, and SELL you a copy for 79.95 I always reply go F yourself...crud e but ussually effective lol..The Only writing I have ever given away was the Cardio rehab workout book published by Denton Regional hospital, I figured I owed them something for keeping me alive long enough to become the living breathing sob you all know and love hahahaha.....So in short if I have to pay they don't get the priviledge of using my Daughters name. 

Thanks for everyones feedback.. If I feel Carol needs some exposure late rin life I will just post her marks.. she outreads most highschool students lol..Plus she has already been invited to TAMS (Texas Advanced Math and Science) At the University to do highschool. So I am not to worried about her doing ok.. 


Dave


----------

